

Diego Basch is leaving LinkedIn - pacov
http://diegobasch.com/the-end-of-a-seven-year-cycle-leaving-linkedi

======
dude_abides
tldr version (quoting the OP):

    
    
      I am exhausted from seven years of almost nonstop work, and I need a break.

~~~
amcintyre
I hope he got paid well for it--that kind of thing can leave you wiped out for
a long time.

~~~
joshu
In my experience, it takes ~ 6 months to unburn, AT LEAST.

~~~
amcintyre
Same here--I think it was a good 9 months before I actually felt like I could
do anything other than just get through an 8-hour day and go to bed.

------
rodolphoarruda
His LinkedIN profile page now displays: "CEO of Nothing at all". LOL

------
sparknlaunch12
I wonder why he leaves 12 months after the IPO? Maybe there was a contractual
reason?

[http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2012/05/18/happy-
birthd...](http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2012/05/18/happy-birthday-
linkedin/)

------
1234the1234
when are you guys going to get how used you are.

~~~
espeed
He sold his company, IndexTank ([http://engineering.linkedin.com/open-
source/indextank-now-op...](http://engineering.linkedin.com/open-
source/indextank-now-open-source)) to LinkedIn a few months ago.

------
1234the1234
I am exhausted from seven years of almost nonstop work, and I need a break.

